# Redeye3323 reaches 5,000 posts!!



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Redeye3323!!!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

You beat me to the punch...:grin:

Congratulations Redeye3323!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Really Redeye3323? Your fingers must hurt a lot. You should stop posting for a while.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I actually feel sorry for his keyboard. Congrats!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

It's not him - it's a robot...:laugh:

Congrats!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice goin' Redeye!! You need a lifetime supply of Kboards...... and I will need a supply of mouses just to keep up??


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey all, Thanks for the congratz :wink:

My keyboard is still going strong, my Enter key got stuck a week ago but I sorted it out using a screwdriver :grin:

I am currently in College so my keyboard at home is getting a rest :grin:

Oh, I better go plug myself into the mains for a little while. Since Dr.Glas has decided to tell my secret :grin:



elvenleader3 said:


> Really Redeye3323? Your fingers must hurt a lot. You should stop posting for a while.


Noooo, I will never stop :grin: lol. My fingers don't hurt usually but it can if you "bottom out" and I try not to do that lol.

Cheers all,
Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Well done Redeye , thanx for all the problems you solved for all of us !


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Dai and Nyt Ryda.

Just wondering what problem was that Nyt, gaming or a different one?


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Different problems [ like the rank thread I posted recently along with others], I havent had many games giving problems recently but if I had any , you would probably help me out when I post the thread in the gaming forum .


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I try to help out when I can, not always the most useful person :S

Thanks for telling me what you meant though :wink:

If you do get any gaming problems, PM me and I will go check out your thread lol. I let a lot of the PC problems be sorted by others as I am still learning, I do however take a big interest in the Console Section :grin:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

...I remember saying congrats at like 2,000 posts pretty recently... YOU are dedicated. Congrats on the achievement!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!

That was a quick, but helpful 1k that just passed by.

Great Job.

John


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats a lot. keep rocking.


----------



## Sefal (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats redeye! A remarkable achievement indeed! Keep it up! artytime


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats .. nicely done


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats and well done Redeye your catching me up fast :grin: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks all :wave:


----------

